# Stable Auto Flowering Strain



## TexasMonster (Mar 19, 2010)

Do yall know if any of the  Auto breeders who sell seeds have made an Auto that can be safely bred for a seed run. I would like to buy a good strong indica auto with stable seeds and I would like to buy a good strong sativa with stable seeds.

I dont know how true the advertising is on that subject and I am wondering what yalls experiance have been with trying that. I would like to not have to buy seeds (exposure) all the darn time.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 19, 2010)

I just started an auto Lowlife auto AK47 seed making run. I picked the strain because I believe I read it was the first auto flowering seed produced by lowlife...... I read HIEs seed GJ as part of my research. The link is in his sig here.


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2010)

There are plenty of stable autos....Russian Rocket Fuel...SnowRyder...White Dwarf...those are 3 I hve grown with no problems.....PakistaniRyder is in my opinion not stable....


----------



## KBM (Mar 19, 2010)

Russian rocket fuel by short stuff seedbank, and white dwarf by buddha seeds. Both very stable but I prefered the RRF due to the pungent stank of the white dwarf. I liked everything about the RRF including the seeds it produced


----------



## proto (Feb 28, 2011)

i just did an rrf seed run with a very frosty and stinky mom.she smelled super fruity and fuely and was very decent smoke.i got 175 beans that look good but i have not popped any yet,i'm looking forward to running a bunch outdoor this summer.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------

